# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم Borneo Schematics تحديثات :  UPDATE BORNEO SCHEMATICS VERSION 2.2.0 Patch 8222 RELEASE !

## mohamed73

*UPDATE BORNEO SCHEMATICS VERSION 2.2.0 Patch 8222 RELEASE !*  *[*]ADD Hardware ID Reset Feature* *[*]ADD Component NAME In Bitmap* *[*]FIX Combine Solution Feature* *Download Latest Setup** : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *     
Regards,
Borneo Schematics Team

----------

